# Outdoor heavy bags?



## Benevolentbob (Mar 11, 2011)

Hopefully this is the right forum to post this question.

I've been wanting to get a heavy bag to practice on for a while now. The problem is that there's no way I could hang it anywhere in my house or garage. I also can't really nail a mount to the side of my wall outside. What I'm wondering is, is there such a  thing as a free standing/standup heavy bag that is ok for storing outdoors? I've done some looking around but couldn't find anything.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not aware of any specifically made for outdoor use. But the vinyl-coated models should do pretty well, especially if you take them in out of heavy weather.

Have you considered free-standing bags? You don't have to hang them off of anything.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 11, 2011)

Benevolentbob said:


> Hopefully this is the right forum to post this question.
> 
> I've been wanting to get a heavy bag to practice on for a while now. The problem is that there's no way I could hang it anywhere in my house or garage. I also can't really nail a mount to the side of my wall outside. What I'm wondering is, is there such a  thing as a free standing/standup heavy bag that is ok for storing outdoors? I've done some looking around but couldn't find anything.



Yeah there is , its called a stack of car tyres.


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 11, 2011)

What would you stack the car tires on so they stayed stable?


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Mar 11, 2011)

Benevolentbob said:


> Hopefully this is the right forum to post this question.
> 
> I've been wanting to get a heavy bag to practice on for a while now. The problem is that there's no way I could hang it anywhere in my house or garage. I also can't really nail a mount to the side of my wall outside. What I'm wondering is, is there such a  thing as a free standing/standup heavy bag that is ok for storing outdoors? I've done some looking around but couldn't find anything.



Wavemaster XXL

Or you can buy a punching bag stand--they are sold at most big sporting goods stores


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 11, 2011)

girlbug2 said:


> What would you stack the car tires on so they stayed stable?



You could use your husband  .

No , you could whack three sturdy posts into the ground and throw them over that , the only thing would be that you would have to drill a few holes in the tyres so that water could drain out when it rains , otherwise you will get mosquitoes breeding in there.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd suggest a Wavemaster XXL, as above, but fill it with sand, rather than water. That way freezing isn't an issue.


----------



## Benevolentbob (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I think I'm gonna get that Wavemaster and throw a tarp over when it's not in use.


----------



## searcher (Mar 14, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Yeah there is , its called a stack of car tyres.


 

Exactly what I did.


----------



## jcauser (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.karatesupply.com/Bob-XL-Punching-Bag_p_831.html

as a suggestion or an Idea if it were to get wet or somthing may hold up better than your normal vinyl bag.


----------

